# Is (mostly) kibble-only diet really bad?



## arrow (Jan 13, 2012)

I recently became a poodle owner (a 4 yr old miniature) and I've been feeding him mostly kibbles (not the cheap ones, a quality brand). I usually soak the kibbles in some broth (chicken or beef) to make them softer and serve. If I happen to have some leftover chicken, beef and/or vegetables, I also give them to him. He's been eating well, pooping well and I don't notice anything unusual. 

A few days back, I met this lady at a local dog park. We talked about feeding and I told her what I've been feeding him. Then she looked at me like I am crazy or something and gave me a long lecture about why I should give dogs natural food like meat and veggies, how kibbles are processed and can cause allergies or all these bad things, kibble-fed dogs don't live longer, yadda yadda. 

Is this mostly kibble-only diet not desirable and my dog will be worse off in the long run? Even if I choose to give him quality kibbles? What do you think? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think that there are nearly as many opinions on the best diet for dogs as there are dogs and dog owners! I personally prefer to feed mine raw/home cooked, at least in part because Sophy only ever enjoyed kibble for the first few days the bag was open and I was throwing a lot away. Many, many dogs have lived long and healthy lives eating kibble - some dogs are allergic to, or cannot tolerate, some of the ingredients (and some, possibly fewer, have the same problems with some ingredients in a raw or home cooked diet). Some kibbles are very poor quality (see the wonderful comparisons to MacDs and ice cream sundaes on the other kibble thread!), others are carefully made of human grade ingredients. Most research into diets for doga and cats is funded by pet food manufacturers, so there is very little on alternatives to commercial diets, but one study on feeding cats did find benefits to feeding "real food". I will try and dig up the reference.

I prepare the food for my animals at home because:
- I like to know exactly what they are getting and how it has been prepared
- I love the way they enjoy every mouthful of what I have cooked
- It works out considerably cheaper than feeding them a premium commercial diet
- I have time available to research what they need, and to source and prepare it

There is excellent advice on navigating the options here: http://www.dogaware.com/index.html

ETA: http://evolveanimalnutrition.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/raw-diet-research-finally.html


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I know there are a lot of raw feeders and home cookers on this forum, but I am a kibble feeder. I feel that if you are feeding a good quality kibble, there is nothing wrong with that. I did want to ask you about the broth you add to the kibble - is it sodium free? I'd worry about the very high sodium of broths. I add warm water to Lily's kibble. That also works out well for her because she doesn't drink a lot.


----------



## arrow (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you very much. I'll also do some research as well.

Good point on the sodium, by the way. I often make broths myself for cooking (so either no or very low sodium), but sometimes I use broths from the market. The one I'm using now contains 400mg in 240ml, so I guess that's considered high? I should just use warm water like you if I don't have any broth.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am doing half kibble half raw. I went to full time raw and Carley got the runs... she does better with a some kibble in her diet. I would not do a all kibble diet and this is why... I had two shih tuz's that lived to be 16 and very healthy with a all kibble diet, but their teeth did not do well as they got older. I am so on top of keeping Carley's teeth in good shape because that is the one place I feel I failed my little guys. I thought feeding dry and getting their teeth cleaned every few years was good enough. It is not! They need to eat the raw bones! They need to chew them as well. So for that reason alone I will always include some raw for my dogs .


----------



## arrow (Jan 13, 2012)

I also heard that raw bones are good for health. A friend of mine is actually feeding her dogs raw chicken necks regularly. But I am concerned about salmonella poisoning and/or other bacteria-related stuff. I know there are many raw feeders and I guess it is probably okay?


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> I am doing half kibble half raw. I went to full time raw and Carley got the runs... she does better with a some kibble in her diet. I would not do a all kibble diet and this is why... I had two shih tuz's that lived to be 16 and very healthy with a all kibble diet, but their teeth did not do well as they got older. I am so on top of keeping Carley's teeth in good shape because that is the one place I feel I failed my little guys. I thought feeding dry and getting their teeth cleaned every few years was good enough. It is not! They need to eat the raw bones! They need to chew them as well. So for that reason alone I will always include some raw for my dogs .


I think some dogs, particularly small dogs, have bad teeth. I am not saying you are wrong, but it might not be solely from feeding kibble that caused your dogs to have bad teeth. My last dog had very bad teeth too and therefore I am being diligent on now brushing Lily's teeth


----------

